# Ferry in February



## philnev (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi we are thinking of booking a Dover - Calais crossing in February, late in the evening. I am a bit worried about how choppy it may be. The tunnel price for the same time is 3 times the price of the ferry. Does anyone have experience of a late night ferry crossing in february that can say how rough and choppy it will be?


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Really its anybodies guess. I have made several crossings in feb and they have been fine. One was fog bound and took three hours to get into Calais !

I have only ever had a ferry crossing cancelled once by weather. Ive had tunnel crossings canceled by power failure and a coach fire !! 

If you are worried about the chop make sure you get on a big ferry like the SF Rodin


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

How can anyone know what the sea conditions will be next Feb ?

Surely if it is that much of a worry you would go through the tunnel


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The worst channel crossing I had, needed two tugs to hold the ferry off the sea wall while it waited to go into the port.

It could be good, it could be bad. If you're worried, take the train.

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I shouldn't be too concerned. We both have dodgey sea legs but frequently travel out of season, January February time with no problems. Modern ferries have excellent stabilisers and i'm reliably told that the captain puts a high priority on giving you the smoothest crossing possible.
We've had a few Fast ferries (the old hoverspeed seacats) cancelled due to weather, but each time we had a free transfer to a conventional one. The worst one was a few years back with P&O when we had to circle Calais for 4 hours because it was too rough to get into port. We both felt a bit queezey but that was probably 'worst case scenario'.
Get it booked and don't worry, once you get to the other side it will all be worthwhile.

pete


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Don't worry it is usually only 90 minuites. I am not a good sailor and have done portsmouth bilboa last 2 years in mid dec and that is 36 hours.
last year when we checked in the reception said ours was the first ferry to run on time for 2 weeks with 1 cancellation owing to very rough seas we had a lovely crossing that is how quick it can change. Save some of your money go by ferry (more left for few bottles wine)

Steve


----------



## philnev (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice and decided to book the ferry. 

French alps here we come! 

Phil, Jo and kids


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

My first bike had stabilisers, and I used in all weathers !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dawnraider said:


> My first bike had stabilisers, and I used in all weathers !


I'm thinking of putting mine back on!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

philnev said:


> Hi we are thinking of booking a Dover - Calais crossing in February, late in the evening. I am a bit worried about how choppy it may be. The tunnel price for the same time is 3 times the price of the ferry. Does anyone have experience of a late night ferry crossing in february that can say how rough and choppy it will be?


Try not to travel *Fri 1300-0600 Sat 8th Feb same 15th feb [/b]as they are the UK school holidays and the ferries will be packed with ski holiday coaches and children.

Equally the return dates will be full from 0600 ish on the Sat .

The Autobahns will also be very very busy at this time.*


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Durable*

Book a boat and when onboard, go directly to the best class restaurant, sit and while the night away, eating and drinking (a little wine) take your time, and before you know it, you will be ready to dissembark, go on your way to the most convenient rest area for a bit of restful sleep.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Durable*



WingPete said:


> Book a boat and when onboard, go directly to the best class restaurant, sit and while the night away, eating and drinking (a little wine) take your time, and before you know it, you will be ready to dissembark, go on your way to the most convenient rest area for a bit of restful sleep.


Excellent advice Pete.

I took a coach load to France yesterday on the Eurotunnel for the first time. What a a right carry on it turned out to be, especially on the way back. Give me the ferry anytime.

Jock.


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Winter, i.e. Jan / Feb are often better times for sea travel than autumn / spring. High pressure systems often dominate with very still days as opposed to say November where low pressure systems are often the case.

The fact that it is night does not matter. Waves are created by wind, not time of day!


----------

